# Springy Rest Setup



## thebatman (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi,

I have an old springy rest (Golden Key Star Hunter maybe?)

Currently I've adjusted it so with the arrow not drawn, it is about 5/8 nock high, and looking down the bow with the string centered on the limbs, the arrow is about half-width to the left (I'm RH)

Not fiddled with spring tension, as it came with no instructions so wouldn't know what that would even involve.

It shoots okay I guess, the arrows land kinda randomly at the moment, but I put that down to form and no peep sight. It does make a distinctive 'tink' sound on release, but guess that is inevitable with this style of rest.

I have noticed pink marks on the spring blades from the pink vanes making contact. The blades have been spaced apart to allow room for the inner bottom vane to hopefully pass through.

To totally rule out the rest causing flight issues, does the way I have setup the rest sound correct? 

Cheers.


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Center the arrow with the shaft just up off the tip of the springy. The springy rest shoots better for feathers than vanes. I shoot mine 1/4" above square. 
With Hoyt bows, you measure 13/16" from the face of the bow to the center of the arrow. I don't know if this holds true about other manufactures.
You can rotate your knocks so the bottom fletch is rolled a little clockwise away from the rest to get a little more clearance from the rest.
My opinion the springy is the best rest around.....but you know what they say about opinions.....they are like A-holes.....some are bigger than others.
Good luck


----------



## thebatman (Nov 28, 2016)

By springy rest, I mean one of these:


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

You have to bend and twist the bottom blade some to get clearance.


----------



## myya (Feb 3, 2003)

Rest is called the Starhunter rest. It was made by Golden Key Futura.
The also make the Super Star rest. Which is micro adjustable.

I agree with Supermag1 and you can slide the bottom blade out more and turn the blade in toward the arrow to get more clearance.
Good luck.


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

spray your fletching with desonex foot powder (not the clear, the powder) and it will show you where the contact is. You can then adjust the arms and the fletching orientation on the arrowrest.


----------



## thebatman (Nov 28, 2016)

I've opened the gap up between the bottom and side spring blades. Also twisted the bottom blade in a bit, to try lessen vane contact:


----------



## thebatman (Nov 28, 2016)

Reading through old threads, it seems the Cavalier Free Flyte is a popular rest for finger shooters.

If I still have issues with my current rest (similar to the Bodoodle?), then I might try the Free Flyte with built-in side plate...


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

The arrow shaft with fingers goes thru paradox or bending side to side. Shoot "around" rather than "shoot thru" rest many times are easier to get clearance with. A plunger and flipper is the "gold standard" for finger shooters, just look at virtually all of the Olympic recurve archers set up. i like two rest for fingers a springy arrow rest and a plunger and flipper style arrow rest.


----------



## thebatman (Nov 28, 2016)

Getting erratic groupings at the moment. Was shooting better off the shelf with my barebow recurve!

Need to figure out if it is my form, or hardware related ie rest.

I might try a flipper type rest, though not sure a plunger is necessary?

Would a fold away type rest like the Free Flyte be better for vanes than a NAP centrerest type rest?


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

Freeflyte is going to be easier to tune with vanes.


----------



## Wedwards63 (May 16, 2003)

I have come to really favor the Bodoodle Timberdoodle II
Pricey, but they work well.


----------



## thebatman (Nov 28, 2016)

I think the rest that is on my bow is similar to the Bodoodle, but maybe less to adjust on it.

With a flipper type rest like the Free Flyte or NAP Centrerest, would these work ok with plastic vanes, and would the cock vane be at 9 o'clock, with the two hen vanes still achieving clearance?

It looks like the bottom hen would make contact with the flipper?

Thanks,
TBM


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

Best scores in the world have all been shot with fingers with flipper rest and plunger.


----------



## thebatman (Nov 28, 2016)

Ok, might see if i can swap the Star Hunter out for a Free Flyte.

I have no peep, and am anchoring totally different to what I was used to with my Buffalo. This might explain some of the rubbish groupings.

Do you think a kisser button might compensate for not having a 'rear sight'?

I don't really want to go down the peep sight route, as it seems hastle.

Cheers.


----------



## thebatman (Nov 28, 2016)

I've seen some real cheap cushion plungers, like Cartel ones. Are these any good for use with the Free Flyte?


----------



## thebatman (Nov 28, 2016)

Looking online it seems to suggest to avoid cheapo Cartel plungers, and go for a slightly more expensive Shibuya or Decut.

If in the future I decided to try release aid shooting, would a Free Flyte and plunger still be a suitable rest?


----------



## thebatman (Nov 28, 2016)

fmoss3 said:


> Center the arrow with the shaft just up off the tip of the springy. The springy rest shoots better for feathers than vanes. I shoot mine 1/4" above square.
> With Hoyt bows, you measure 13/16" from the face of the bow to the center of the arrow. I don't know if this holds true about other manufactures.
> You can rotate your knocks so the bottom fletch is rolled a little clockwise away from the rest to get a little more clearance from the rest.
> My opinion the springy is the best rest around.....but you know what they say about opinions.....they are like A-holes.....some are bigger than others.
> Good luck


I found this little coiled spring and screw in the bottom of the bow case, from the previous owner. I'm guessing this is the type of springy rest you are talking about?


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Yep, that coil spring is what is commonly referred to as a springy rest and that brass piece you have screwed into the front berger hole is the rest of that rest.


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

For the Batman

For most finger shooting archers the motto is "Keep it simple" 
In my Opinion you should visit www.patnorrisarchery.com and click on products and go to "SPRINGY" arrow rest...the coil springy is a great rest.


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Pat:
The motto is KISS.
With the springy rest and holder.....it don't get any simpler....great shooting fingers rest.
only rest I shoot...with feathers


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

fmoss3 said:


> Pat:
> The motto is KISS.
> With the springy rest and holder.....it don't get any simpler....great shooting fingers rest.
> only rest I shoot...with feathers


THANKS fmoss3 The Springy is also good for release aid shooters. The first perfect Field round shot at the NFAA Nationals was by Terry Ragsdale, he was shooting a Springy rest and Easton Arrows and PSE bowand plastic vanes.

I personally am shooting BHFSL (pins and fingers)in the master senior class with a compound, carbon 246 arrows with Goat Tuff vanes.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Some thing that have been missed is bow weight, DL, arrow size & are you using a sight at all. Have you shoot through paper to try to tune the bow?? I think nock point is high & if you are not a proficient finger shooter get rid of the vanes as they will drive you nuts. Vanes SUCK unless you are a pretty good finger shooter. Bow spects & arrow combo might be your biggest problem.


----------



## Uzurmnd247 (Jun 1, 2009)

The springy is simple and probably the best all around rest. They don't make these anymore, I don't think. Finding the right springy is difficult. They come in different thicknesses. The 25 is for heavier poundage and arrows. A 20 is probably what you need. A cavalier Free Flyte is a good rest also. I notice the nocks are tight to the arrow nock. spread them to keep from pinching the arrow nock at full draw. Are you shooting split finger or 3 under. Using a tab, glove, natural fingers. All play a roll in shooting fingers. You can get a No-glove and put it on the string and shoot natural fingers. My daughter uses it in NASP. Good luck and keep trying!


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

plenty of springys still made in any weight and style.
check with bowpropat.


----------



## TR1960 (Jan 3, 2016)

I will also chime in on the Springy rest. It's a darn good rest and Pat is even better folk to work with. Highly recommend.
www.patnorrisarchery.com


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

Uzurmnd247 said:


> The springy is simple and probably the best all around rest. They don't make these anymore, I don't think. Finding the right springy is difficult. They come in different thicknesses. The 25 is for heavier poundage and arrows. A 20 is probably what you need. A cavalier Free Flyte is a good rest also. I notice the nocks are tight to the arrow nock. spread them to keep from pinching the arrow nock at full draw. Are you shooting split finger or 3 under. Using a tab, glove, natural fingers. All play a roll in shooting fingers. You can get a No-glove and put it on the string and shoot natural fingers. My daughter uses it in NASP. Good luck and keep trying!


Sorry to hear you have been told the "SPRINGY ARROW REST" is no longer made. We have never stopped making them. visit www.patnorrisarchery.com

Thanks
Pat


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

www.patnorrisarchery.com home of the original and still in stock "SPRINGY ARROW REST"


----------



## GBUSMCR (Jul 27, 2008)

I struggled shooting a springy arrow rest. I think my problem was trying to shoot 31 inch 2317's at 80 lbs. I have dialed down to 70 lbs and going to try again with Axis 300 at 31 inches.


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

You say you struggled, what exactly was the problem?


----------



## GBUSMCR (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi Pat, LOL Well, besides the normal operator struggles with form, I felt I got better arrow flight with a flipper rest and plunger set up. Pretty straightforward to tune a plunger by applying or removing spring compression. I started out setting up a backup bow with a springy. I never shot a springy before but the principle seemed the same for tweeking the springy, adjust spring pressure by slight in/out movements. It just seemed more difficult to get the right soft spot and I felt I was not getting the arrow flight I wanted no matter which springy I used (20, 25, 30). The horizontal tears would be left or right depending on spring tensions and just could not tune them out. I then decided to swap out my primary bow to a springy to have a better idea of how the springy was comparing to the flipper rest/plunger. Pretty much the same thing. In the end, I went with the my old hunting set up of flipper rest and plunger. To me the plunger just seemed easier to get it to that sweet spot.


----------



## comprar (Nov 9, 2015)

You can then adjust the arms and the fletching orientation on the arrowrest.


----------



## southernalco (Feb 9, 2015)

thebatman,

I've been there done that. Solve your arrow rest problems, get a Bear Weather rest. I have 3 dowel arrows that I built and have shot over 900 times a piece. They look the same as the day I built them, except the shafts have grayed some. The arrow rest is still going strong................


----------

